# conesville ponds



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

has anybody ever fished any of the conesville ponds? if so what ponds are best? id like to catch bass? maybe big bluegill? crappie? ive never fished there and dont really know what im looking for or what kind of fish are in any of these ponds. any help would be GREATLY appreciated! thanks in advance


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Most of the ponds have bass, bluegill, and some channels... a few have crappie, also. You can download maps off OGF mainpage, Maps, SE Ohio, highlight Woodbury. I don't hit them much, the better ones to get bigger bass are too far for my disabled wife to get to. That being said, there are nice fish caught there every year.. Good Luck!


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Im heading down in the morning. i'll post my results wgen I get back. Hopefully end up with somr good fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

I've fished there, but haven't had any big bass come out. The best ponds you either need a 4x4 or a hike to get to.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I just got back. Hit 3 ponds with nothing over a pound and a half. Probably aroumd 25 bass caught today. I could see about a 5 pounder chasing baitfish around but couldnt grt it to bite

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

25 bass ain't too bad!! Were you fishing the ponds along roads, or walking in farther? What was the hot bait?


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

fished three ponds close to the road. the hot bait was a white jighead and white twister tail. only a few caught on anything other than that. the gps i was using to hopefully find ponds back in the sticks wasnt working so i couldnt find any of the ponds. it sure was a fun relaxing day catchin the fish.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

If you can find the mountain bike trail they got there, there are nice ponds all around it. One pond's shoreline is literally a huge steep cliff all the way around so I know you can not shore fish there or get a boat in there, but if you got a float tube, with some luck you can get in there. There are some big ones in there I heard!


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

I've fished the steep banked one in a float tube 8 years back, when we came out of there an old man was waiting for us to see and ask how we did. He told us they call that one "Mother" because it is such a mother to get back there. This was before any mountain bike path. I'm excited to hear that one exists though. Looking for gills, didn't fish for any bass.


----------

